# Hyperlinks auf Images von Fireworks



## unhuman (3. März 2004)

Hi,
Ich habe mir eine Navigationsbar mit Fireworks ertsellt.

Also ich habe auf ein schwarzes image von Fireworks, mit Fireworks, den Namen bzw. den Nutzen des Links geschrieben, zu dem der Link verweisen soll.
Jetzt möchte ich quasi die Schriftselbst verlinken, wie kann man das machen ?oder überhaupt ein einzelnes Image dieser Navigationsbar ?


----------



## Lisa27 (12. März 2006)

an diese frage haenge ich mich gerne dran... ich habe ein animirtes gif und wuerde es gerne verlinken...
danke fuer jede hilfe...


----------



## thecamillo (16. März 2006)

Hat Fireworks keine Hilfedatei?

Hab ich das jetzt richtig geschnallt. Du arbeitest mit einem Sitebuilderproggi, hast ne Navbar gezaubert und weist nicht wie du sie verlinkst?

Wenn das so ist stellt Gott mich wirklich auf die Probe! Hammer würde ich dann sagen!

In deinem SourceCode tippst du <a href="deineseite.html" target="_blank"><img src="deinenPfadwodieGrafikliegt"></a>

Habe leider kein Firewürgs bei mir drauf und kann somit leider kein Screenshot posten - aber wie erhähnt: klick mal oben rechts im Programm auf die Registrierkarte Hilfe ab und zu auch als schlichtes ? deklariert!

*rofl thecamillo


----------

